# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  مشكل أرهقني lg a100

## tarikna

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
بعد محاولتي لفك الشفرة على Z3x
أصبح الهاتف بيهنج ويعمل روستارت  
قمت باعادة تفليشه لكن دون جدوى  
هل من حل يا اخوة  
وأريد أيضا ملف ايبروم للهاتف LG A100 يمكن تمريره على z3x أو على تورنادو *

----------


## tarikna

*فان لم يوجد eeprom على z3x أو hwk 
ممكن ايبروم من سيبور setool أو LGtool 
A100_35686104123514900_nvm.sbf 
البوكس غير مفعل لدي*

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## المتفائل 2010

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------

